# My Pet Peeves



## Dalex (Mar 8, 2017)

I am pretty new to this forum so please indulge me. 

I basically have two pet peeves in photography.

1.	People that take really long exposures of waterfalls. I personally think that flowing water should look like flowing water, not some form of white cotton, foam, etc.  You can take a long exposure. Big deal. I don't think that I am alone in thinking that this looks stupid. And that goes double for something that is commonly called "soft focus". No, it's not soft focus, it's called blurred. It's either in focus or it isn't. 

2.	The people that generally inhabit forums like this. Personally I stumbled upon this application searching the App Store looking for a better application to organize my photos. It looked interesting so I explored around a bit, read a few posts, and even posted a couple of photos myself. It is obvious that there are a lot of extremely talented photographers on this forum. Unfortunately there are not an equal number of people that are even remotely helpful to those that post a question. Way too may responses could be not only characterized as not being at all helpful but would be more accurately called smarmy, ignorant, and downright rude.

At one time I joined a local photography club, hoping to learn more about the nuances of photography. Unfortunately the first words that I remember hearing were "You need to buy a better camera". Excuse me? I think at the time I owned a 35mm Canon AE1 SLR, back in the film days.  Of course there were those that looked downwards on us "film shooters" and insisted that we shoot only on slide film. Because, of course, slides are superior to the film that pedestrian types like me were using. Having 4 kids, a mortgage, car payments etc. along with not the best job in the world, kind of made buying a better camera a pipe dream.   

It didn't seem too promising, but I had already paid the $50 so I figured I would give it a shot. I didn't learn a whole lot of photography but I did learn a lot about people. In this particular club they conducted monthly "contests" earning points towards their annual "Photographer of the Year" award. Interestingly the only photos permitted to be entered in these so called "contests" had to be printed and mounted with a minimum size of 11x14. Even more interesting was the fact that each month members of this club's elite took turns judging each other's work. But the ultimate was the fact that each entry had to have the name of the photographer printed on the back, meaning that the "judge" knew which of his buddies had taken which photo even before this monthly "judging" began. At least half of the entries were of kittens in a basket. You can't make this stuff up.

At some point a representative of Kodak came to speak, and was invited to be the guest judge. You can only imagine what followed. Needless to say, he was not invited to return. Maybe 6 months later a representative from Canon came to speak and was afforded the same honor of being the guest judge. After about an hour of critiquing these entries,  although another observer may  have used the term "eviscerating",  he was asked to wrap it up, because it was getting late. Needless to say it was my favorite, and also the last meeting that I went to, believing that it couldn't possibly get any better than that. But I digress.

There are a few different types of people that seem to populate these forums. This is not to say that there are not a few wonderful people that offer up real advice, good ideas, and some very constructive criticism. As in the example above there are the hardware snobs, those who's only answer to everything is basically "Go buy some better equipment."  "If you want to shoot wildlife you NEED to get a Canon EF 800mm f/5.6 L IS USM lens, because that's what I have, and look how great I am. Just look at how awesome my photos are".  Answering someone who posts: "I am just a beginner, what is a good camera to buy?" Will no doubt elicit this response: "How can you ask something so stupid? What is your budget? How can I be expected to answer such a stupid, dumb, ignorant question? (Translation After all,  I have more important things to do like pontificating on the relative merits of a Nikon 4.0 lens vs a 2.8 (ad nauseam)". Some times it would be best if you remained silent. Obviously the poster is a beginner, since he or she opened the post by saying just that. But go ahead and jump right down their throat because obviously, you know more than they do. Why don't you ask me something about factory automation or industrial instrumentation and control systems and I guarantee that I can make you feel Ike an idiot too. 

There are the technical snobs, the people that feel compelled to point out that their view of the world is the one and only thing that counts. They can tear apart any photo because the contrast, the white balance, the depth of field etc. are not only not what they would have chosen, but flat out wrong. 

Then there are the know-it-alls, who's answer to everything is "Why don't you go and buy a book about photography?" "You need to learn the basics." "How can you come into this exalted realm and ask such a pedestrian question (don't you know who we are?)?"   "You need to go out and learn how to shoot in manual, it's the only way to learn. (You know nothing)."
Not surprisingly I hadn't known of anyone that emerged from the womb knowing all that there is to know about the art and craft that is photography. But apparently there are some people here that were ever so lucky. Nobody ever had to teach them anything, nobody ever had to show them anything, and nobody ever had to explain anything to them simply because they not only already knew everything, but will take every opportunity to show off that knowledge in order to impress their friends, and hopefully managing to belittle the questioner in the process. 
There are some people, mostly I think who are clerks in used record stores that insist that the sound, the warmth and the overall effect that vinyl has is far superior to digital. Since I ant carry a turntable around with me, I guess I'll vote digital. Not to mention that I can't hear any difference between the two. But that's just me. Along the same lines, I own any number of books on photography which always try to point out the differences in "tone, color, contrast, white balance, etc." between figures 6 and 7. I confess to not only not seeing any difference, but after reflection, not really caring about it any more. I'm sure that when I'm dead and gone people will be at my home after the funeral, and will be looking at the photo of Amsterdam on the wall and they will likely be saying in unison: "He should have closed off that f stop a half more, then his depth of field would have been perfect."  If you can see these differences, may God bless you, but does any of it really matter?

As an aside I always leave my camera in the Auto mode, because you never know when a bald eagle is going to fly straight down 5th Avenue in  Manhattan, and I for one would hate to miss the shot. Maybe I'm getting old but adjusting the shutter speed, the f stop, the white balance, etc. in the blink of an eye is pretty much beyond me these days, if it ever were possible. Now will I get the "PERFECT SHOT"? Probably not. However, sitting in the studio, controlling the lights, the room temperature, and the music playing in the background while adjusting the position of a bunch of apples on a plate is not the same thing. 

And last but certainly not least are the rude, the crude, and the ignorant. A person posted a link to a picture of an apple with drops of water on it, asking for suggestions on how to duplicate this particular photo. Someone responded with something about mixing some glycerine with the water and spraying that mixture on the apple in order to duplicate that effect. Some great advice, at least to me it was, not knowing anything about something like that. Some dope responded with something along the lines of "Why don't you eat the apple and be done with it" or words to that effect. How clever. I am really, really impressed. Not only with the quality of the answer, but with its overall usefulness as well. I'm sure that all of your pals that you are on a first name basis with will be impressed with your outstanding humor.   Another time there was a discussion about art. What is art, etc. always a subject that will elicit any number of thoughtful responses. But one tool bag, clown, moron, cretin, imbecile chose to respond with this gem: "Art is the guy that works in my butcher shop, etc." or words to that effect.

If you are not a member of one of the above groups, please accept my sincerest of apologies. If you are then maybe you should just grow up, lighten up, or better yet just STFU.

I have to go, I think I might have heard a bald eagle screeching outside.






Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2017)

And take a deep breath - and relax 

and another - and relax



It's sometimes good to get things off one's chest, helps most people to relax and sort their thoughts out. Get things in perspective and in black and white. Though I'd hasten to add that joining a forum then stating that you hate forum people isn't possibly one of the most prudent ways to introduce yourself to the group  I mean there ARE worst ways to introduce yourself; but I can think of a lot of better ways to interact with people. 

Far better to ignore all the drama or to use the ignore feature to ignore people you don't like and to share photos and chat about photography the way you want to. To interact in threads you choose to - and to make use of the REPORT feature when a member crosses a line (for mods to deal with)


Ps - if you typed all that on an ipad I'm impressed (I hate touchscreen keyboards) but also think your fingers likely need a break now


----------



## BrentC (Mar 8, 2017)

You mustn't have visited that other forum then.   I have been in many hobbies and many forums and this has been one of the better forums.  When I first started I visited two forums, here and DP.   I quickly found out at DP that there were a lot of people like you mentioned but even worse.  As a beginner I was afraid to post anything there.  It felt very inhospitable.  I personally don't get that feeling on this forum at all.  
The only reason I visit DP these days is because they have a huge M43 community and that's where I go for anything specific to M43.  Otherwise TPF is my go to forum and I know I am not going to get derided for anything I post, stupid or not.


----------



## Dalex (Mar 8, 2017)

Overread said:


> And take a deep breath - and relax
> 
> and another - and relax
> 
> ...



I have a Bluetooth keyboard, great invention too, I think.


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron (Mar 8, 2017)

Dalex said:


> I am pretty new to this forum so please indulge me....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Soooooooo... you're "pretty new" to TPF, but you've already determined that every one of the many thousands of members falls into one of four categories.  To be honest, I find that more than a little insulting.  TPF is a large forum with a very diverse membership, but also a very active membership.  Many of us "know" each other quite well (in forum terms) and there's often a back-and-forth banter between members.  Simply because you determined that a comment was rude doesn't mean that it was intended or received that way by anyone else, and that there may have been reasons to which you are not privy for those remarks.  

I would respectfully submit that you should add a fifth category, that of the "Passes judgement without necessarily having all the facts" person.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 8, 2017)

My pet peeve is overly judgmental pompous fauxtographers.


----------



## SCraig (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah, there are a lot that fall into those categories.  There are also a lot of talented, helpful people.



> Why don't you ask me something about factory automation or industrial instrumentation and control systems and I guarantee that I can make you feel Ike an idiot too.


Maybe, maybe not.  Not everyone here lives for photography.  Some of us have day jobs to, and there are also a few that know just a wee bit about instrumentation.  Besides, doesn't asking the question in that manner put you in the same know-it-all group you were complaining about?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

Overread said:
			
		

> And take a deep breath - and relax
> 
> and another - and relax



Loved that!!!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 10, 2017)

Okay so you have realized that the forum has a variety of personalities.....kind of like real life. So I suggest just like real life, you ignore the personalities that piss you off. You'll live a longer happier life that way.


----------



## qmr55 (Mar 10, 2017)

You got a lot of free time


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2017)

Dalex said:


> Then there are the know-it-alls


And the trolls.
I'm betting you're intimately familiar with a know-it-all/troll.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2017)

KmH said:


> Dalex said:
> 
> 
> > Then there are the know-it-alls
> ...


We need to build a bridge!


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2017)

Stop feeding it and it will go somewhere else.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 11, 2017)

This forum, like many (if not all) others, is a cross-representation of society - all kinds of people.

There is an "ignore" feature you can use on all of us that fit into one of your categories, except the mods; they can't be ignored.  Likewise, removing the app from your iPad might help prevent your aggravation.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 11, 2017)

snowbear said:


> This forum, like many (if not all) others, is a cross-representation of society - all kinds of people.
> 
> There is an "ignore" feature you can use on all of us that fit into one of your categories, except the mods; they can't be ignored.  Likewise, removing the app from your iPad might help prevent your aggravation.


Oh yes the mods can be ignored.   You just skip past the mods posts without reading them.  The original frill free ignore.  

In fact after this post I am preparing to ignore them.    La la la la la.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 11, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 11, 2017)

*CDC: Outbreak of Trolliosis T(R011) in forums poses low risk to people*

CDC is working closely with USDA APHIS and the FCC to minimize any human health risk posed by the trolliosis outbreak in The PhotoForum. This includes implementing a protocol to monitor the postings by trolls to forums by the National Telecommunications and Information Administration (NTIA).  At this time, no human infections associated with this outbreak have been detected.

CDC considers the risk to the public’s mental health from this Trolliosis T(R011) outbreak in to be low. In the past, there have only been a small number (fewer than 10 in 15 years) of reported human infections with Trolliosis T(R011). Most were associated with exposure and have resulted in mild mental aggravation.

While the risk of human infection is low, CDC is working closely with the National Telecommunications and Information Administration (NTIA). to communicate about the possible impact on people of this outbreak, including steps people can take to reduce possible risk. CDC has longstanding guidance for the public related to previous domestic Troll outbreaks:

    avoid Trolls and observe them only from a distance;
    avoid contact with Trolls that appear ill or have died;
    avoid contact with surfaces that appear to be contaminated with feces from wild or domestic    Trolls.
    avoid feeding any and all Trolls as this causes them to grow and reproduce.

CDC will provide updates as new information about the Troll outbreak is available.

CDC works 24/7 with public health and animal health officials in the U.S. and around the world to remain alert to reports of Troll outbreaks in Forums  because Trolliosis pandemics can result when a new (novel) emergence of Trolls to infect people. CDC and non-CDC Troll experts have developed the Troll Risk Assessment Tool to assess the possible pandemic risk posed by new Troll outbreaks. Results are summarized routinely in a public table. CDC’s International Troll Program works with a wide range of international partners including WHO and national ministries to build capacity to respond to pandemics and to reduce the effects of seasonal Trolliosis.

Aware that new pandemics can arise at any time, CDC and the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) have worked over the past decade to increase the capacity for global pandemic response. Trolliosis pandemic preparedness is only attained through the continued development and maintenance of a robust global Troll surveillance and detection network. Tools have been developed and refined to guide planning and response, including evaluating the pandemic risk posed by a new Troll virus, assessing the potential public health impact posed by a new Troll A virus; understanding the possible progression of a pandemic; developing a pre-pandemic candidate vaccine virus, or vaccine; and evaluating the severity and transmissibility of the virus to inform public health interventions.

cdc.gov./Trolliosisoutbreak


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 11, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Oh yes the mods can be ignored. You just skip past the mods posts without reading them. The original frill free ignore.
> 
> In fact after this post I am preparing to ignore them. La la la la la.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 11, 2017)

Stealth Mode


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 13, 2017)

Dalex said:


> then maybe you should just grow up, lighten up, or better yet just STFU.



The irony


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

My old boss had the same hatred for the waterfalls... i share the feeling. 

We call then YABWP... pronounced yabworp. Yet another blurry waterfall picture.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sounds a lot like my hatred for weddings and wedding photos.  We called them YABP.  Yet another bridzilla picture.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 13, 2017)

Look, clubs are all the same, there are three types of members in my club, 

1 People who are very good at taking the same thing over and over, they tend to be the ones who don't want to share information and are often ignorant of different methods/ideas/technical knowledge, if they did know about these things they would be pros.

2 People who are not bad at taking a broad range of shots they tend helpful if not opinionated  and want to learn more, I class myself in this group with the addition of being straight taking.

3. Those who are starting out, don't know much but want to learn more.

Unfortunately the people who set up camera clubs are often people in group 1. 
When it comes to club contests the people in group 2 and 3 see the quality and type of images from group 1 members and are inculcated into thinking things outside of the norm aren't very good

The only way to change this is to do some self learning and forget about some schnuck who gets a trophy at the end of the year.

When it comes to cameras and equipment yes there are benefits from high end gear but if you/one doesn't know how to use the lower priced stuff then buying more expensive equipment won't help and any advise given suggesting this is worthless unless there is a specific requirement. Buying a Ferrari  won't help you if you cant drive.

There is a lot of garbage posted up as answers on here mostly full of technical jargon, I would ignore these. 

The most important thing to learn is when and where to point your camera.


----------



## Overread (Mar 13, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> There is a lot of garbage posted up as answers on here mostly full of technical jargon, I would ignore these.



If you don't understand an answer then you can:
1) Use what you've been given to google the terms and find out more about the answers you've gotten to better understand them.

2) Ask the person who commented to elaborate on what they mean - many people are happy to go into more detail IF you show a willingness to learn and understand the information presented (as it takes more time to go into more depth many people give a shorter vesion - going into detail only when the person they are speaking to shows that they will respect the time spend going into a more lengthy description). 


I would say that telling people to ignore advice because "its all jargon" or "all technical" is a false way to learn; indeed its a silly approach because not only are you advocating to people not to learn; you're also advocating to them to ignore the efforts of others who take their free time to go into detail and comment on their work.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2017)

This _knowing when and where to point the camera_ thing...there might be something to that!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 13, 2017)

Overread said:


> If you don't understand an answer then you can:



Ok so I should clarify: Time and again I see jargoniese, not a word, used  to answer questions that have been posted in the beginner forum. I find giving someone a simple straight forward answer whilst also possibly incorporating an actual experience Ive had  to be much more beneficial to the recipient then baffling them with technical information.

Unless they specifically ask for it of course


----------



## Overread (Mar 13, 2017)

Thing is Jargoniese can be translated via google quite easily these days. And most of the time its not that intense jargon - we really don't use much. And it still doesn't stop the person asking for clarification on the terminology . (heck don't we also have a jargon sticky?


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

To add to that, the wheel was invented long ago.  Often the reply can either lead the OP to the wheel or the reply can reinvent the wheel.  Personally I see no reason to reinvent the wheel, just answer questions about the various differences between wheels.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 13, 2017)

You're right. But it has been my experience that you can turn people right off by using a language that they feel, Im speaking about beginners here in this instance, is beyond them, my point was referring I feel to the source OPs frustrations both  in and outside this site.

Granted Im complicating my statements.


----------



## bhop (Mar 13, 2017)

I feel like that was written by Holden Caulfield.


----------



## SivKhalil (Mar 15, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> View attachment 136329





qmr55 said:


> You got a lot of free time



HAHAHA


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> This _knowing when and where to point the camera_ thing...there might be something to that!


Nah, it will never catch on. 
One
Two 
Three


FYI, why the SLR was invented.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2017)

*One of MY pet peeves* is when the *egg yolk drips* off the fork and runs down the *front of my shirt* when I am eating an over-easy fried egg. That one realllllly chaps my hide!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2017)

I stopped asking questions for the most part, on forums. Too many conflicting answers. I now have a handful of people that I can PM or call on the phone. I got real confused in the beginning (1.5 years ago), almost gave up. I typically investigate it as much as I can before asking for guidance. Sometimes, I do not know what to ask.

Another pet peave is the infamous wet fart, what a mess....


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> *One of MY pet peeves* is when the *egg yolk drips* off the fork and runs down the *front of my shirt* when I am eating an over-easy fried egg. That one realllllly chaps my hide!


This would solve the problem.

"Cook eggs until both *the yolk* and white are firm. Egg dishes should be cooked to an internal temperature of 160°F (71°C) or hotter."
From the CDC.....Salmonella and Eggs


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I stopped asking questions for the most part, on forums. Too many conflicting answers. I now have a handful of people that I can PM or call on the phone. I got real confused in the beginning (1.5 years ago), almost gave up. I typically investigate it as much as I can before asking for guidance. Sometimes, I do not know what to ask.


Yeah I wish you would knock it off, your running up my phone bill.  _"Operator, I will no longer accept collect calls at this number."  _


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped asking questions for the most part, on forums. Too many conflicting answers. I now have a handful of people that I can PM or call on the phone. I got real confused in the beginning (1.5 years ago), almost gave up. I typically investigate it as much as I can before asking for guidance. Sometimes, I do not know what to ask.
> ...



I just call you because it annoys you, that's what I love about you.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


Okay, for the last time, the smaller the number the bigger the hole in you lens, we call it aperture.  The bigger the number the smaller the hole.  And remember you don't need to buy any film for you DSLR.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Nah, it will never catch on.
> One
> Two
> Three



Its not only Americans who are stupid.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2017)

BananaRepublic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, it will never catch on.
> ...


Two of the three were British.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 16, 2017)

duck photographers. they're the worst.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 25, 2017)

My pet peeves relating to photography:

1. Bad editing.

2. Photographers who complain about what's trendy in photography.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 31, 2017)

My only peeve is for someone to asks about X and someone responds "you don't want X you want ,Y or Z".


----------



## snowbear (Apr 8, 2017)

Sorry, my pets are Bell and Zoe; no Peeve.


----------

